# Shellac Streaks...Help!



## elks (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok so I have a project that I am finishing. So far I have used a couple coats of tung oil, and liked the look. Then I applied a shellac and was going to follow with a wax. Well when I applied the shellac I cut it down to about 1/3 alcohol and 2/3 shellac to thin it just a bit. I did the verticles and they came out perfect. Then I did the top and ended up with all sorts of streaks, little pools etc. On the verticles I used a cotton cloth on the top I used a good brush. 

I am assuming I probably should have just used the cloth... Now I am stuck and not sure what to do. Do Have to sand it all away and get back to a perfectly unifrom surface? Or can I smooth it out, and reapply and second and allow the shellac to smooth out on its own?

I am pretty bummed as I wanted this project done today, but now is appears it will be this weekend. 

PS the issues are more about areas being shiner and slightly raised versus areas a little duller and not as raised.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

did the tung oil say 100% on the container? if not it was a varnish wipe with no real tung oil in it. such as the case the shellac was not a good idea and imo neither is the wax. also known as a danish oil finish is one of my fav's .


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

You can remove the schellac by wiping it back with alcohol. 
Depending on the thickness of the shellac may take some time and patience. Along with several rags. Depending on the look, you may have to give it a light sanding with some very fine sand paper after you remove the shellac.

When applying shellac with a brush you have to keep a wet edge. 
Several thin coats is better than heavy coats. I am sure you can save the piece will just take some extra work.

Good Luck--Pictures are always helpful.


----------

